# What causes left jump on a bow for a rh shooter?



## whido isle (Sep 8, 2014)

It feels mechanical when I shoot & the bow kicks to the left. I don't exclude it could be my form but I seem to have a good anchor pt open hand & the bow does fall away fwd but it seems to have that lh kick as it hits the dampener. 2014 bowtech carbon knight 70lb set @ 65 29dl gold tip pro hunter arrows rak please HELP


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

could be many things,,,,,,,,,try posting on the general section... this section is for assistance from coaches to help you shoot. without seeing you shoot its only a guess...........


----------



## whido isle (Sep 8, 2014)

Wouldn't it be just a guess for any other post as well? I would think that a coach would have the knowledge and run across similar issues & be able to point a person in the right direction


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

look close at your grip bow arm.and DL..or post up some video shooting at a level target then we could help better...better yet... down load coaches eye on your phone shoot the video you can watch it frame by frame. to see whats going on....it could be the bow, form, bow hand, wrist sling, bow grip, dl, or all of the above...hope this helps but we need to see what is going on to really help you...


----------



## whido isle (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok thanks first I ever heard of coaches eye I'll get @ least a full draw pic up soon


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

It could also be the skin on your grip hand "uncoiling" on you. GRIV mentions it here. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1p7mGdFNBE


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Like Mike posted there are just too many things that could be causing this for us to be specific. Some of the possible causes are:
- DL too short
- floating anchor
- shoulders not aligned
- hard hands during execution 
- collapsing or creeping
- peep height wrong for you
- torqueing the riser
- bow hand too far into the riser
- punching
- misaligned aiming
- bow fit
- unequal push-pull during execution
- etc.

Best bet is to work with a good coach who can see you shoot in person. He or she can see the little things that can't be seen, even good video.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## whido isle (Sep 8, 2014)

Good info thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One other thing that I forgot to mention:

For a right handed archer, it's very difficult to avoid some follow through to the left. The only way to do it is to anticipate the release, which is a bad thing. 

If you are doing it inconsistently, I'd recommend that you work on getting your set up, execution and follow through more consistent so that you are ending up at the same place every time. If you watch videos on youtube of the top archers in the world, you will see the best of them executing the exact same follow through with both hands every time. 

Every shot ends up somewhere. Where that is depends on how the shot was set up and executed. Since consistency is key in accuracy, it makes sense to set up and execute and follow through the same every shot. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## whido isle (Sep 8, 2014)

Seems that I was pushing my anchor too much into my cheek. Found a old f&s article on Terry Wunderle I see alot of bare bale shooting in my future to correct my form


----------

